# LP-59 Build



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Recently completed a second LP-59 for my son for his birthday.
Made of Mahogany and American Maple it took a year to finish. Just doing it when I had time and not rushing.
So much joy in a project like this. Fortunately I took photos right the way through the project. Hope you enjoy the photos as much as I enjoyed making the guitar and taking the photos too.

Thanks to those who offered suggestions and tips they are APPRECIATED

Cheers, Kerry :happy:


----------



## routerworks (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful job. I am envious
Routerworks


----------



## hilldh (Mar 7, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL work. I hope I can get to that skill level.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Kerry


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Hope your son can play as well as you made the guitar.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That is really an awesome project! I like the wood color, simply attractive. Nicely done.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Enjoyed the pictures, its looks totally awesome.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Very sweet guitar.

The only thing I didn't like about the LPs, was the pick/finger guard. Seems to me, Gibson could have made a better, closer fit, around the pickups; than what they do. But, I haven't built one from scratch since the late 60s. Repaired/Rebuilt a few thousand, though.

You did it justice with the natural finish, too.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Harrison appreciate the comments


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Steve appreciate the comments.....


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

bosox said:


> That is really an awesome project! I like the wood color, simply attractive. Nicely done.


Many thanks Jack


----------

